# Sat Internet



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

When in my local electronic repair guy yesterday picked up a leaflet for tooway supplied by a Portuguese company VIVASAT rates look compatible to UK supplier,no delivery charge and installation offers, so initial costs cheaper, not checked if a UK IP address available as it's not a route I currently need to go down 

If page comes up with Fechar just click on and close


----------

